# spotty and very dry skin on face



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi  my daughter has a spotty face its like little angry red
pimples sometimes white in the middle also she has very dry skin
between her eyebrows it looks scaley I am wondering whether this 
is normal and will pass I have heard it could be milk spots and I 
have also heard of baby eczema if it is will it pass or will she be 
given cream for it and how long before it will clear up? Is it ok to 
take multivitamins I usually take the multibionta probiotic?
Thank you
xxkitxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

So long as the vits say they are fine if bf then its ok.

It could be milk spots.

For dry skin apply vasaline 4-6 times a day. Avoid using baby wipes on her face.

Molly still has eczema...we tried loads of creams and in the end we used Lush Dream Cream..we still use it (recommended by eczema society). If you feel it is eczema please get it confirmed by you gp.

Jxx


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

thanks jeanette I will get her checked out at the docs
I will put the vaseline on for now. 
thanks again kitxx


----------

